# US Citizen - Best way for Australian girlfriend to move to america with me



## URAY (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a US citizen currently in the UK on a Tier 1 visa. My girlfriend is australian with dual citizenship (UK/Australia). I just got a job offer from the states and want to move back but want her to come with me. I can marry her if necessary but would prefer to wait 4 months or so for that. I am making enough money there that she doesn't have to work. Is there a way that she can come with me immediately and stay? Everything I have read online is that she can stay for up to 90 days through visa waiver but then needs to leave, or I need to apply for a fiance visa which take 6 months (too long) or that I can marry her here and get a visa for a spouse (which takes a year). Any suggestions please?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Marriage will make your life and the process much easier.

Australians can be sponsored on the E-3 but with current economic conditions it's still tricky for many Australians to get it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

See my reply to you over in the British section. I don't see any way for you to accomplish what you want without some time spent apart. Either a fiancé or a spouse visa takes some time to process and either must be applied for (with a personal appearance at the consulate) from outside the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## URAY (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you. I appreciate the advice and it seems like that might be the best answer. I have one idea and would like to receive input on if possible. Since my girlfriend is from a visa waiver country could we do the following:

1) I apply for the fiance visa asap (I will be in the states next week)
2) I move to the states at the beginning of May (and she comes with me)
3) My girlfriend stays with me in the states for 3 months on her automatic/vwc tourist visa (by the end of which time 5 months would have passed since the application and I have heard the wait time is 5-6 months)
4) My girlfriend leaves the country, obtains the fiance visa, and re-enters


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

It seems possible.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I think you can do direct consular filing from Australia.
This means you can stay together outside the US, and apply via the US Embassy in Aus.
Have a look on Google.... I'm pretty sure it's possible.... it was the route my husband and I almost took fromk the UK.


----------



## chrispy179 (Nov 17, 2010)

URAY said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the advice and it seems like that might be the best answer. I have one idea and would like to receive input on if possible. Since my girlfriend is from a visa waiver country could we do the following:
> 
> 1) I apply for the fiance visa asap (I will be in the states next week)
> 2) I move to the states at the beginning of May (and she comes with me)
> ...


Im pretty sure she will not be able to enter the US while the application is in process. As this implies intent to stay indefinitely in the states, they will probably not let her in until the process is complete.


----------



## alloallo3 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Simple answer*

Where do you plan to live? Just go to Mexico or Canada and have her passport stamped for another three months. That can go on for a while.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

alloallo3 said:


> Where do you plan to live? Just go to Mexico or Canada and have her passport stamped for another three months. That can go on for a while.


border hopping was stopped many years ago


----------

